# TT Owners get 10% Discount!



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32722


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttstu said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=32722


TTOC or TT Owners?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I thought about making it TTOC exclusive but want to get as many people along as possible. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem Stu.  Good call. 



ttstu said:


> I thought about making it TTOC exclusive but want to get as many people along as possible. :?


----------

